# How to Choose Your First DSLR Camera - Creative Live



## JacaRanda (Mar 16, 2015)

Free Online Creative Class - Live Video Broadcast CreativeLive - Learn. Be Inspired.

Showing now, but I believe they show more than once a day.


----------



## kareen21 (Apr 22, 2015)

The video currently off air..
When i get the videos?


----------

